# Hi



## bulldog (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi to you all, just quick hello and to say looks a great site. Great pics and info, look forward to posting a veiw in time and chating.


----------



## guest (Jul 22, 2007)

*welcome......*

welcome to wildcamping from samm & dave


----------



## walkers (Jul 22, 2007)

hi hope you find the site friendly and helpful regards tony


----------



## firefighter (Jul 23, 2007)

hi to you from another newbie enjoy the site, there's a lot of good info in there!! Davie


----------

